# Not recognizing family or close people



## charliethomas (Feb 7, 2011)

Am i the only who cant recognize his parents, i know who they are but the feeling has gone, as if i couldnt recognize them???

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

This is a common symptom of DP/DR.


----------



## charliethomas (Feb 7, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> This is a common symptom of DP/DR.


But constantly? Its been a month now.. not a single minute i can recognize them


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

charliethomas said:


> But constantly? Its been a month now.. not a single minute i can recognize them


For me it's been 7.5 years. Actually I learned to know them at a different level than it was like before DP. It took years to do this though.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

No you are not the only one. This is common.


----------



## someguy111 (Jan 26, 2011)

charliethomas said:


> Am i the only who cant recognize his parents, i know who they are but the feeling has gone, as if i couldnt recognize them???
> 
> Thanks


technically you do recognize them or else you wouldn't even know they are your parents or close friends.


----------



## galwhoknows (Apr 29, 2011)

this is not a symptom of depersonalisation. Its actually mild psychosis (take it from me i have experienced) go to your psychiatrist asap.People who say theyve lived with it for years - you must seek help, this is not a normal feeling and it requires help either from meds(antipsyhotics) or therapy.

Thankyou


----------



## Strangerdanger (Oct 3, 2010)

same for me. I will never forget going out to dinner with my family for my brothers birthday, sitting there in a haze staring at them having a good time as if I was watching complete strangers. It was terrifying for me I was sitting there in a panic trying to laugh at the right times and answering questions when I had to. It has started to get better though. I think once you've hit rock bottom it can only get better.


----------



## nomatterwhat000 (Sep 23, 2010)

? Is it really a symptom of psychosis? Does tht mean ppl with dp have to be treated for psychosis?


----------



## diamonds&rust (Apr 9, 2011)

nomatterwhat000 said:


> ? Is it really a symptom of psychosis? Does tht mean ppl with dp have to be treated for psychosis?


No.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Come on, why do you scare the shit out of people?? You would not even recognize if you were psychotic.

I know what you mean and I think it is the worst symptom of DP besides the numbness. I know they are my parents, but my emotional connection to them has gone. Do I love them? I do not feel, I just know. The same is true regarding my boyfriend. When I came home after a three weeks holiday, I was afraid to meet him again, because I knew he would appear 'foreign' to me. And he did. But try to relax... you will get used to it or it will get better. Promise


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah I went through that. I feel like I got to know them all over.. also in time I regained parts of my memory back (relived in my head.. my childhood and memories ..etc)

It's hard to explain, people I met after DP are also different (category wise), and I almost feel handicapped to a degree (maybe it's why I have a super close connection to my spouse and I want him by my side at all times in case something goes wrong, I can trust him, kind of like I'm a blind person and he's my vision but he's my reality)


----------

